# [Giveaway] Join Us to Win Free IJOY LIMITLESS RDTA Classic Edition~



## 3avape (12/11/16)

Hey guys,
It's been a while since our last #giveaways activity, hope you're doing well.
Now we'd like to offer great chance for you guys to win the IJOY LIMITLESS RDTA Classic Edition.






*How to join us?*
1. Please click here to visit our store, and choose 1 item you like the best.
2. Tag at least 1 friend and 1 seller (besides 3avape), also leave the title of the item you like the best in our store.

*For example:*
I like Eleaf iJust S Atomizer the best, @yourfriend @seller.

Date: From now to 20th Nov by 10:00am Beijing time.
By 23th Nov, 3 winners will be picked out randomly by RANDOM.ORG and announced.

*P.s Each winner will receive a random color IJOY LIMITLESS RDTA Classic Edition.*

Good luck everybody!
Best regards,
3Avape


----------



## Greyz (12/11/16)

I think this is an interesting epipe, https://www.3avape.com/joyetech-elitar-pipe-75w-starter-kit.html
@Ugi @Sickboy77

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johan Heyns (12/11/16)

I like the Eleaf Icare, small and good for high nic MTL

https://www.3avape.com/eleaf-icare-starter-kit-650mah.html

@Greyz @Heaven Gifts

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## boxerulez (12/11/16)

One of my new favourites thanks to Uncle Rob.

https://www.3avape.com/wotofo-serpent-mini-25mm-rta.html

@anton @Maxxis wish my favourite online retailer had these a week ago when I ordered my V2.

@3avape how many entries per person?

I see so many things that I like on your website!!!

Sent from my SM-A700F using Tapatalk


----------



## Greyz (12/11/16)

.


----------



## Crockett (12/11/16)

My pick: https://www.3avape.com/ijoy-limitless-rdta-atomizer-4ml.html I'm definitely a Limitless fan. @Vape0206 @Vapers Corner


----------



## Vape0206 (12/11/16)

I love my rdtas 
https://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-avocado-24-rdta.html/

Miss my avo 24

@Tashreeq14 @SirVape

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chukin'Vape (12/11/16)

I luuurv my Wismec 2/3 https://www.3avape.com/wismec-reuleaux-rx2-3-tc-box-mod.html 
RDTA Massive right here 

@KZOR @Heaven Gifts

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR (12/11/16)

I would like to try my skill at blowing clouds using this .....

https://www.3avape.com/ijoy-maxo-quad-18650-315w-box-mod.html

@ddk1979 @Sir Vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (12/11/16)

I also like the new Avocado 24mm RDA.

https://www.3avape.com/geekvape-avocado-24-rdta-with-bottom-airflow-version.html

@Chukin'Vape @Throat Punch


----------



## Johan Heyns (13/11/16)

I like the Tesla Invader 3 mod, it's powerful and looks great

https://www.3avape.com/tesla-invader-iii-240w-box-mod.html

@Silver @GearBest.com


----------



## 3avape (14/11/16)

boxerulez said:


> One of my new favourites thanks to Uncle Rob.
> 
> https://www.3avape.com/wotofo-serpent-mini-25mm-rta.html
> 
> ...


Hello, there's no limit about the entry, because each user ID will only be counted once.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soutie (14/11/16)

I really like the idea of this guy

https://www.3avape.com/ijoy-limitless-lux-215w-dual-26650-tc-box-mod.html

@Feliks Karp @HealthCabin


----------



## PsyCLown (14/11/16)

I like Geekvape Ammit RTA the best
https://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-ammit-innovative-3d-airflow-rta.html/

@Stosta @kittyjvr1


----------



## kittyjvr1 (14/11/16)

https://www.3avape.com/geek-vape-ammit-innovative-3d-airflow-rta.html
@ddk1979 @V CORP VAPE


----------



## Shooterbuddy (14/11/16)

https://www.3avape.com/wismec-reuleaux-rx200s-200w-mod.html
*Wismec Reuleaux RX200S 200W mod*
@boxerulez @Vape0206


----------



## ddk1979 (14/11/16)

Serpent Mini - highly rated
https://www.3avape.com/wotofo-serpent-sub-tank-atomizer.html

@Jebula999 
@Sir Vape 

.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The_Ice (15/11/16)

It just looks the bee's knees https://www.3avape.com/smok-x-cube-ultra-220w-tc-mod.html
@ddk1979 @Sir Vape


----------



## Vaporeon13 (20/11/16)

You gotta love the Alien

https://www.3avape.com/smok-alien-220w-tc-box-mod.html

@ddk1979 @Sir Vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez (20/11/16)

Need one ofnthese stat for my new Minikin.

https://www.3avape.com/wotofo-serpent-mini-rta.html

Sent from my SM-A700F using Tapatalk


----------



## Strontium (20/11/16)

Serpent mini 22, need one of these in my life
https://www.3avape.com/wotofo-serpent-mini-25mm-rta.html

@RyanSwart182001 @Rowan Francis


----------



## Strontium (20/11/16)

And of course a rx200s
https://www.3avape.com/wismec-reuleaux-rx200s-200w-mod.html

@clickme @Super Buttons


----------



## Derkster_122 (20/11/16)

Think the comp has ended bud


I'm just here here to soak up knowledge... Basically I'm a sponge.


----------



## 3avape (23/11/16)

Good day!
Exciting moment to announce the 3 winners.
*Let's start from the 3rd winner, he is @Crockett 
Congratulations on winning the White Ijoy Limitless RDTA Classic Edition!*
Please send us an message regarding the shipping info, thanks!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vape0206 (23/11/16)

Congrats @Crockett

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Tashreeq14 (23/11/16)

Congratz @Crockett enjoy

Sent from my ALE-L02 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Shooterbuddy (23/11/16)

Congrats @Crockett 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Crockett (23/11/16)

That is amazing! Thanks so much @3avape - I'll drop you a PM. What an awesome way to start off a long day at work.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Soutie (23/11/16)

Congrats @Crockett, Enjoy

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (23/11/16)

Congrats @Crockett, Enjoy your prize.

.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## 3avape (23/11/16)

Congratulations on the 2rd prize winner: @boxerulez
A Silver Ijoy Limitless RDTA Classic Edition will be sent out.
Please send us a message regarding your shipping info, thanks.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Strontium (23/11/16)

Wow that's so awesome guys, congrats


----------



## Shooterbuddy (23/11/16)

Congrats @boxerules

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Tashreeq14 (23/11/16)

Congrats @boxerulez

Sent from my ALE-L02 using Tapatalk


----------



## boxerulez (23/11/16)

Thanks so much @3avape this is just what I have been eyeing. Correct colour also!!! POSTLESS for the win!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crockett (23/11/16)

Congrats @boxerulez !


----------



## 3avape (23/11/16)

@Soutie Congratulations on winning the 1st prize.
You will be awarded a Black Ijoy Limitless RDTA Classic Edition
Please send us a message of your shipping info, thank you.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Tashreeq14 (23/11/16)

Congrats @souti

Sent from my ALE-L02 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Crockett (23/11/16)

Congrats to you @Soutie

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Shooterbuddy (23/11/16)

Congrats @Soutie

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## PsyCLown (23/11/16)

Congrats Soutie, I am sure you will love your prize

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## 3avape (23/11/16)




----------



## Vape0206 (23/11/16)

Almost but not yet.. Lol.. Congrats to all the winners 

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (23/11/16)

Congrats @boxerulez and @Soutie .
Enjoy your prizes.

.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Soutie (23/11/16)

Thanks @3avape i'm really gonna enjoy this one. Message incoming.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez (19/1/17)

Thank you so much @3avape for this awesome surprise, I almost forgot about this until my 17track app buzzed in excitement this monring!!!

Sent from my Serpent Minikin

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Strontium (19/1/17)

Damn Vincent, how much free shit do win in a year? 
That looks pretty awesome, grats

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Derkster_122 (19/1/17)

Grats boxerules you've won so much you could stock some of the vendors with some of your winnings


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The_Ice (19/1/17)

Congratulations @boxerulez enjoy the prize.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez (19/1/17)

Strontium said:


> Damn Vincent, how much free shit do win in a year?
> That looks pretty awesome, grats





Derkster_122 said:


> Grats boxerules you've won so much you could stock some of the vendors with some of your winnings
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha wait until you see my post tomorrow!

My 100$ Gearbest giftcard purchase is arriving.

Sent from my Serpent Minikin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 3avape (20/1/17)

boxerulez said:


> Thank you so much @3avape for this awesome surprise, I almost forgot about this until my 17track app buzzed in excitement this monring!!!
> 
> Sent from my Serpent Minikin


Glad that it finally showed up, have fun using it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

